# Here a few I have just finished



## Foot Patrol (Apr 26, 2015)

@davduckman2010 and @woodintyuuu asked about the knives I have been making so I thought I would post up what I have. I make skinners and camp knives mainly. The first set of knives are made with 1095 steel. From left to right 1) stabilized Curly Maple dyed brown (from @Mike1950), 2) stabilized BE dyed black and red (from @woodintyuuu), 3) red, black and grey plastic handle material from Texas Knifemakers, 4) stabilized curly maple dyed green (from @Mike1950) and 5) Bocote.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 26, 2015)

The second set of knives is using 1084 steel. BTW my wife, Little Foot, makes all the sheaths that accompany each knife. She is getting better with each sheath she makes. She has also started to make small belt sheaths for folding knives that are perfect to wear around the shop. I will post these later for those who might be interested.

This batch include 1) bocote, 2) stabilized BEB dyed blue green (from @woodintyuuu), 3) stabilized BEB dyed green (from @woodintyuuu), and 4) stabilized BLM (from @Mike1950).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 26, 2015)

Now for the third batch. These knives are also made using 1084 steel. In this set we have 1) small skinner using stabilized cherry burl (from @woodintyuuu), 2) stabilized curly maple (from @Mike1950), 3) blue, white plastic scales from Texas Knifemakers and 4) stabilized FBE dyed blue green.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 26, 2015)

Scott those look great. I might have to get one from you some time.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 26, 2015)

They are very nice, lots to look at.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Apr 26, 2015)

You sir are a knife maker extraordinary
Dave

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice work Scott!. I need to pick up the pace - Thats more than I make in a year... or two


----------



## Molokai (Apr 26, 2015)

Man, keep it going. Nice knives. Love the shapes on some. Very useful EDCs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 26, 2015)

What a collage of gorgeous knives! I like the dark blue one in batch #3, and I like the Texas star sheath. Very, very nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 26, 2015)

Fantastic knives, Scott! Awesome work - they're all great!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 27, 2015)

awe!some

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 27, 2015)

You and. Little. Foot have done good on those. Congrats.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2015)

Beautiful Knifes!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2015)

nice stuff you made there, very nice....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2015)

You're a machine Scott. Beautiful knives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 27, 2015)

A bunch of great knives to look at, you and Little Foot make a heck of a team!​

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice knives and sheaths, well done!

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 27, 2015)

WOW are all frickin the bomb . but blue and green fbe third set and stabilized blm second set ---well those are atom bombs. awesome knives my friend.------ man I got to get some of that fbe burl stabilized

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

@davduckman2010 Duck send me some pieces and I will stabilize them for ya.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 27, 2015)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> @davduckman2010 Duck send me some pieces and I will stabilize them for ya.


sounds like a winner how big a piece can you work with at a time Rodney. ill gladly reward you with burl splender in return


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

I will shoot you a pm David and we can talk about it.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your kind words. Have put a lot of time in these and more on the bench.


----------



## Strider (Apr 30, 2015)

Looking at so colorful photos makes me giggle like a kid!


----------

